
Early Spring for Mid-Atlantic U.S. Suburbs? - llambda
http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2012/03/120309104839.htm
======
mistercow
> Forests are, in effect, the world's air filters.

Actually, the oceans are the world's air filters. Forests are a big proportion
if you look only at land, but the Earth is not mostly covered with land.

------
carsongross
Well, I guess that's the price we pay for having such a productive, fast-
growing city.

------
paulhauggis
you mean to tell me it has NOTHING to do with global warming?

~~~
praxeologist
Did you read the full article? I didn't because it is behind a paywall and CBA
to jump through the hoops I have to in order to read journals, but I can tell
you the journal is chock full of GW topics.

For as much as GW is talked about, there is still no reliable model [1] for
predicting climate change, so it is kind of nice to see talk about something
else, maybe which researchers can be sure on.

By the way, this was the mildest winter I remember in the Northeast, but there
have been similarly mild ones. The cherry blossom festival has been moved up 3
weeks because of how warm it has been. If anyone ever considers visiting DC
for this, I suggest you go to the festival in Philly instead because the
location is 100x nicer.

[1] (PDF) [http://www.stephankinsella.com/wp-
content/uploads/2009/10/Ha...](http://www.stephankinsella.com/wp-
content/uploads/2009/10/HaydenToJackson.pdf)

